# Winehouse has a new do!!!



## Aprill (Nov 12, 2008)

I vote hot!! The crack hive has been hosed down...what yall think?


----------



## fawp (Nov 12, 2008)

Wth!?


----------



## Ricci (Nov 12, 2008)

Hot?? are u kidding???


----------



## Aprill (Nov 12, 2008)

Anything is better than the hive IMO


----------



## Karren (Nov 12, 2008)

That piece of toast looks good!!! hahaha


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think that's really her.


----------



## coco-nut (Nov 12, 2008)

Weird.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jmaui02 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohhhh...fish net...lol


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lmfao karren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's not working for me... it makes her look middle aged!


----------



## sarah29457 (Nov 12, 2008)

For a moment I thought it was her mother....... yikes.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 12, 2008)

this woman freaks me out. I'm closing this window and I am not coming back. SHUDDER.

She's just disturbing. She looks like a 40 year old. The hair MIGHT look decent on someone else but the hideous fishnet... ugh!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 12, 2008)

That's her? Ewwww.


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is def not a good look for her. But Im kind of hoping this is a reeeeeeeeeeeeally bad picture


----------



## Anthea (Nov 12, 2008)

Umm nothing about her is at all appealing


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 12, 2008)

Lmao Karren!

At least the new hair looks like its been washed, the hive always lookd nasty and dirty ew.

And that string vest it lovely!



haha!


----------



## girly_girl (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Umm nothing about her is at all appealing


----------



## FallenHalo07 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's equally as bad as the hive, she needs to get it straightened or something it looks like something's slept in it...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont like it.

she looks like Andy ****


----------



## nibjet (Nov 12, 2008)

Anything that makes her look slightly less cracked out is an improvement in my opinion


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2008)

wtf, she had such a cool name, great style, individuality and now she's only recognizable bc she looks like Jack the Skeleton.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this woman freaks me out. I'm closing this window and I am not coming back. SHUDDER. 
She's just disturbing. She looks like a 40 year old. The hair MIGHT look decent on someone else but the hideous fishnet... ugh!

Ummm. I am 41 and I sure don't look that haggard.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, better than the beehive yeah, much better...She looks like a guy though


----------



## Ricci (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this woman freaks me out. I'm closing this window and I am not coming back. SHUDDER. 
She's just disturbing. She looks like a 40 year old. The hair MIGHT look decent on someone else but the hideous fishnet... ugh!

Well 2 more years &amp; Im 40... Not all 40 y/o are old looking


----------



## magosienne (Nov 12, 2008)

*Say something nice*

...

I'm sorry, i just can't.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow a far cry from what she _used _to look like


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 12, 2008)

okay so i found a photo of the guy i think this hair cut makes her resemble.

it is comedian andy (i cant type his last name cause it is a dirty word)


----------



## nibjet (Nov 13, 2008)

bahahaha... she DOES look like Andy D!


----------



## SuperVixen (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought she couln't get more scary...

...me=wrong


----------



## speedy (Nov 13, 2008)

She looks like a man. But I agree, at least the hair looks better than her usual hive.


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 13, 2008)

I was thinking she looked a lot like Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya she does!

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking she looked a lot like Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn she look like a straight up dude!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't wanna say, a la Stuart!


----------



## LilDee (Nov 13, 2008)

uhhmm.. :S i miss the hive...


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn she look like a straight up dude!!! Maybe it is a dude at a Halloween party and his costume is to look like Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Ozee (Nov 13, 2008)

i like her in her beehive...even though i dont like beehives.....

I dunno i think she is just a mess no matter what she does... i like her voice though


----------



## nursie (Nov 13, 2008)

im an old fart. i never know when pics i see on the internet are real or not.

so i really thought this was a joke post, that the pic was a dude dressed up like amy for halloween

so, seriously, this really is her now? yuk. at least she's eating something though, i guess.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 15, 2008)

i don't like it. its too curly. i hate curls.

But,i think everyone should lhtfa. She's been through alot,and i respect her,but there is absolutly no excuse to be a heroin addict just to get people to like you. But i love her behive,its pretty sweet,but ummm its like "how do i comb out all these knots?" but i remember seeing some stupid thing with perez hilton that said she had to dry shampoo her behive. its like 60's much?


----------



## ivette (Nov 15, 2008)

the hair is kinda of cute.

her outfit is horrible,imo


----------



## comeseptember (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, she looks a bit better than she did with that absurdly teased previous signature style, but she's still one terribly plain woman... I'd rather look at whatever's inside that fridge than at her (hopefully I could find something with chocolate! ;x)!!


----------

